# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for January 22


UNIONS have welcomed the prospect of more work coming on stream at Dounreay over the next phase of decommissioning of the site. Plans by the site operators to reschedule the clean up programme at the defunct reactor plant would defer the first phase of major lay-offs which were expected in 2018/19.


A PRESCRIPTION delivery service, mooted as part of a planned pharmacy in Castletown, could be withdrawn at any time. That was claimed this week by local community council chairwoman, Brenda Herrick. But her claim was dismissed as "nonsense" by Sanjay Majhu, the Glasgow businessman behind the plan.


FUNDRAISING is under way to create a new centre to help Thurso achieve its aim of becomng the watersports capital of the UK. Caithness Sports Facilities Ltd is pursuing funding to build the harbour base which will provide state-of-the-arts facilities.


A STUDY which predicts tidal energy from the Pentland Firth could power half the homes in Scotland, is "great news" for Caithness. That's the view of Eann Sinclair, programme manager for the Caithness and North Sutherland Regeneration Partnership.


PLANS to create one-way systems in two areas of Wick, will take at least a year to enforce, despite being given the go-ahead in October. Highland councillors gave the green light for the changes at Argyle Square and the cemetery junction, in a bid to ease congestion and improve safety. Members at the Caithness business ward meeting in October, approved the measures which they hoped would be up and running by the start of the year, but it has emerged it will take at least another year to implement.


THE future of a proposed tourist path linking John O' Groats and Cape Wrath has been put in doubt after the organisation promoting the idea pulled out. Brough Bay Ltd is no longer prepared to co-ordinate the creation of the North Highland Way as it claims Highland Council will not provide cash to help get the project launched.


CAITHNESS birds are the focus for a newly-created website which lets everyone know the variety and rarities to be found in the county. The website - www.caithness-birds.co.uk - the brainchild of Julian Smith, chair of the Caithness branch of the Scottish Ornithologists Club, was launched on January 8 to widespread acclaim from local twitchers.

----------

